
Radiohead's Thom Yorke says Google, Apple have made music 'worthless' - bpierre
http://www.theverge.com/web/2013/2/28/4039732/thom-yorke-says-google-apple-have-made-music-worthless
======
moron4hire
I don't know if Google and Apple are the ones to blame here. The record labels
seeking to systematize pop music (as they always have, but have apparently
perfected in recent times) are the ones who have destroyed music. Google and
Apple created the marketplace, sure, but they've also lowered the barriers to
entry for independent artists to compete with their "clearly superior music".

It's an age old argument, if art is so valuable, then why can't we get more
value out of it? If Ke$ha and Bieber are so devoid of value, then why do they
bring so much value to their owners?

But I'm not trying to argue about "what is art" and "what is good art". There
is a distinctly big difference between good and bad art, and the lack of
recognition for the good stuff in favor of the bad stuff is a matter of
priorities on behalf of the artists. Good artists are art geeks. As PG wrote
in Hackers and Painters, if they really wanted to be more popular, they would
work at it. Artists who claim they wish they were more popular are mistaken:
they would rather be principled and unpopular than popular and unprincipled.

So I understand why Yorke is upset. But I don't think Yorke understands why he
will continue to be upset.

